# Living Performers



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Question 1: What kind of music do you prefer? (You can list multiple).

- Instrumental & Somber.

Question 2: What performers do you prefer for the music you like?

- I know Lang Lang has it in him to record a full album of somber music, but he hasn't yet to my knowledge. But I love his Fur Elise and Claire de Lune.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited & Deleted.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited & Deleted.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Can we remove the "living" part of the title?


Dead performers have cheaper tickets.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm surprised this thread didn't take of, it seems like a nice place to get your perspectives on music in order.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I prefer symphonies to concertos, orchestras to performers.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

perempe said:


> I prefer symphonies to concertos, orchestras to performers.


Then maybe you'll be able to point me in the direction of a good album that has all dreamy & instrumental movements of symphonies.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Then maybe you'll be able to point me in the direction of a good album that has all dreamy & instrumental movements of symphonies.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks Mandryka.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Question 1: What kind of music do you prefer? (You can list multiple).
> 
> - Instrumental & Somber.
> 
> ...


See what you make of this, I’ve only just found it myself 

See what you think of this, I’ve only just found it myself, exploring the pianist Zubin Kanga


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> See what you make of this, I’ve only just found it myself
> 
> See what you think of this, I’ve only just found it myself, exploring the pianist Zubin Kanga



I'll listen in a bit.


----------

